# Bowtrol



## gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

hey guys,im from melbourne, new to the forum... any other aussies on here?just stumbled across a product called Bowtrol after yet another ibs researching session!!anybody had any experience with this?it seems to contain all the ingredients that are 'supposed' to be good for ibs (senna, flax seed, slippery elm just to name a few)


----------

